

Ask HN: BOA is offering me a Merchant Account, are these good terms? - colombian

The rates per transaction will be:  1.99% + .27 (qualified) &#38; 3.45% + .32 (non qualified).
No Application Fee
No Statement Fee
No Monthly Minimum
Next business day funding if you have your Small business banking relationship with us
No Contract
No Early Termination fee<p>They charge $25/month for using a different Payment Gateway, plus $9.95 monthly PCI Compliance fee.
======
entrepreneurial
Not too bad. I'm paying 1.90 for all transactions (qualified and non).
$14.95/mo for a statement fee.

